# A level student needs help for DT PRODUCT DESIGN!



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi, I was wondering if people could help me for my dt work.
Can you please post any thoughts, feelings, problems, advantages disadvantages you have about CUSSONS CAREX SOAP DISPENSER!!
The dispenser itself please. Not the soap inside. 
Thanks.


----------



## IanT (Jan 19, 2010)

what are you talking about??


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmmmmm can't say I've ever even heard of it.....


----------



## carebear (Jan 21, 2010)

what she said.

heck, what HE said before what she said.

 :?:


----------



## lauramw71 (Jan 21, 2010)

LOL!  now I'm REALLY lost!!!!!!

This forum is more about the making of the actual SOAP, not what it goes into.  I mean, we DO discuss packaging, but ummm.... not so much that one I don't think?


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

SPAAAAAAAAAAAAM ALERT


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 22, 2010)

like we'd buy anything 100% soap free...


----------



## IanT (Jan 22, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> like we'd buy anything 100% soap free...



preeeeeeeeeeecisely


----------



## madpiano (Jan 30, 2010)

I've used Carex Liquid soap before, but the brand has several dispensers. Would you mind posting a pic of the exact dispenser you would like feedback on ?

I can't believe noone here has used supermarket soap and liquid soap before they started making their own ? Or uses this kind of stuff when out and about (like public toilets and offices) ?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 30, 2010)

This person will not be able to post anything anymore from any of his/her accounts.
Sure we've all used supermarket soap and liquid soap; but this forum is not to be used by companies to get higher listings or free advertisement.


----------



## IanT (Jan 30, 2010)

madpiano said:
			
		

> I've used Carex Liquid soap before, but the brand has several dispensers. Would you mind posting a pic of the exact dispenser you would like feedback on ?
> 
> I can't believe noone here has used supermarket soap and liquid soap before they started making their own ? Or uses this kind of stuff when out and about (like public toilets and offices) ?



thats also the reason that we are all "here" 

that stuff contains enough chemicals to kill skin cells!


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

He didn't ask us to buy it - he asked if we had used it and what we thought of it, not the soap, the dispenser.....

My daughter does Product Design in her school and she has similar tasks to do. It seemed a prefectly reasonable request for me. If he is not into handmade soap, he wouldn't know what we do on this forum, just that it is a forum about soaps.....


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah but the context of what he first posted before we edited it had links and such... he was just trying to build links to the site, not actually looking for input


----------



## madpiano (Mar 13, 2010)

ah, I never saw the links, just the current post, so I was a bit surprised why people jumped down his throat...


----------



## IanT (Mar 13, 2010)

madpiano said:
			
		

> ah, I never saw the links, just the current post, so I was a bit surprised why people jumped down his throat...



yeah no worries  thats what the mods are here for... we removed them quite quickly, alot of the times we will leave the original post so we have a catalogue of what a spammer has posted in the past and a way to track their IP's...


----------

